

Aol Mail Hacked With Spoofed Accounts Sending Spam - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/21/aol-mail-hacked-with-spoofed-accounts-sending-spam/

======
maxerickson
I haven't tried to relate them to this, but I saw some spoofed AOL messages on
the 15th or so.

(out of the blue, so it would be a good chance they were related)

